
Show HN: A very different alternative to Google Reader - Concours
https://www.feedsapi.org/index.php
======
kenoh
Yeah, let's just resize three 2000x1200 images down to nothing. That won't
look like shit and take forever to load.

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the very valuable feedback Kenoch, will check that and try to make
the images look less like shit and load faster.

